# 13’ Whaler



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Is the transom a 15" or a 20" model. The 15" are a little tricky with the controls, but can be done.


----------



## 108Truck (Apr 9, 2018)

It’s a 15” , but I’m going to build it up to a 20”. Ive seen sea cast, plywood and aluminum transom builds. I think I’ll pour SeaCats and wrap it with glass. Thoughts? Found an 04 Johnson 40 hp. on CL .I’ll take a look at it tomorrow .


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I laminated many layers of thin marine ply to raise mine. Had a 140 # motor on it without problems.


----------



## Darknstormy (Dec 4, 2019)

Don’t raise the transom. I have a 15” 50hp Tohatsu TLDI for sale.


----------



## 108Truck (Apr 9, 2018)

BassFlats, how did you replace the drain tube. Both tubes are rotten!


----------



## 108Truck (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks DarknStormy. I’m kinda sold on the 20” transom idea due to outboard options, but let me think about it. Is it a remote or tiller?


----------



## Darknstormy (Dec 4, 2019)

It’s a remote. I did fabricate a little “tiller stick” to take a project skiff for a ride, but Is just a plain piece of tubing. Inelegant.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

The drain tubes were the only thing I didn't have to address when I got the hull. You can get the brass tubing, but you'll need a flaring tool.


----------



## 108Truck (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m thinking of coating each drain tube channel with epoxy and sliding in roughed-up pvc tube in place.


----------



## 108Truck (Apr 9, 2018)

I was gifted an ‘05 Johnson 40 2 stroke with no controls or oil tank. It’s electric start and power trim and tilt, so I’m excited to get it running. What controls can be rigged to this motor. I am building a console to hold the vhf , Lowrance gps/FF. Also cut and epoxied bulkhead to support the rear deck. I’ll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## 108Truck (Apr 9, 2018)

Epoxied in bulkheads, layed out Spacing and am gonna fillet and tab tomorrow.


----------



## 108Truck (Apr 9, 2018)

It’s been a long while since I last posted. I’m rigging the little Whaler now. Hopefully I will get a chance to catch the fall striper run!


----------

